# Which side should my horses mane fall?



## Golden01 (6 March 2011)

I'm confused as to which side my horses mane should fall on? Anybody know?


----------



## **Vanner** (6 March 2011)

to the right hand side of his neck as you look from the back!

Left as you look from the front - see pic on my sig


----------



## tallyho! (6 March 2011)

It SHOULD fall on the right.

However, I have asked many judges and they always say it doesn't matter. So, who wrote the rule I'll never know but after years of trying to train manes over and failing, I for one have given up and now let horse sport his mane on the left.


----------



## Golden01 (6 March 2011)

Brilliant thank you!


----------



## Tr0uble (6 March 2011)

Should be right, but I'd go for whatever looks best on the horse. Snips sits nicely to the right but Rhythm's sits nicely on the left!


----------



## Chestnut mare (6 March 2011)

My horse mane falls half on the left and half on the right . Nothing will make it sit neatly even when it's pulled she turns into a punk .


----------



## Brontie (6 March 2011)

I always thought it had to be on the left side. As if your sad astride the horse.
Well, Ya learn something new everyday


----------



## Rowreach (6 March 2011)

Straight up in the air (if you are my horse)   But traditionally to the right hand side of the horse's neck.

If anyone can tell me why this is the case I'd be very interested to know.  

eta just done a quick google and apparently if left alone, most horses' manes fall naturally to the right (90%) so perhaps that's why.


----------



## jinglejoys (6 March 2011)

I was always told so it did not get in the way when you mounted...but I mount from both sides anyway so maybe thats why Picasso's goes straight up


----------



## tallyho! (6 March 2011)

Unless you have a groom you really want to torture... I think we should start a new trend and do whatever the hell we liked! 

It's definitely not from the cavalry as they plait either side (check photos if you don't believe me).

Anyway, if you are doing showing, the current trend is to hog the mane halfway down the neck a la Americano!


----------



## BlizzardBudd (6 March 2011)

i think it doesnt matter, but most of my friends all want their horses on the right hand side, i think its just a little petty to fuss over it


----------



## TheresaW (6 March 2011)

It is meant to lay to the right.  For some reason, I have always believed it dates back to medieval times, when knights rode horses.  Most people are/were right handed, so stopped the mane getting in the way when they drew their sword.


----------

